# Should I bring my Gas Grill to Dubai?



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

All,
I know this question might sound picky to many of you; but please bear with me.

I have a very nice Gas Grill in the US and I will soon be moving to Dubai.
Is it advisable to ship my Gas Grill to Dubai?

And If I ship it, should I also ship the propane tank?
Can the propane tank we have in the US be filled in Duabi?

Or should I buy a propane tank from Dubai? Will it be connected to US gas grill?

Anyone went through this before?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely bring your grill! You will use it a lot. They are quite expensive to buy here.

I doubt very much if your will be able to bring the propane tank here, and even if you could, I'm pretty sure you would not be allowed to use it here. You can only get propane from the gas companies here, and I think you can only use their tanks, unlike the US where you can get the tank filled at a gas station. It'll be no problem fitting their tanks to your grill as I'm pretty sure they are standard fittings. But if you have to change the fittings, you can buy the parts at Ace Hardware.


----------



## edmund (Sep 16, 2009)

*Flammable gas shipment by air*



mimo_yyy;364952And If I ship it said:


> You can ship your propane tank air cargo, for instance with FedEx but you will pay a dangerous goods premium and you will be air-shipping a very heavy weight. You cannot take flammable or compressed gas on a passender aircraft.
> 
> Get a new cylinder in Dubai! Good luck with your move, last time I was there it was still almost a village in the desert.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Leave the grill behind. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

I mean, you could always just ship the whole house over, and live in a little bubble. Leave it all behind and embrace.


----------



## bgmccarthy (Jul 19, 2009)

*I would leave the grill...*



Johnnboy said:


> I mean, you could always just ship the whole house over, and live in a little bubble. Leave it all behind and embrace.


The gas tanks here have much different connections and your grill will not adapt to the type of connections they use here. You can get US type tanks and connections but there is only 1 place in Satwa that fills them and it takes a few days! 

Good luck with it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> Leave the grill behind. Trust me on this one.


Why? I left mine behind, and have regretted it ever since. I had to buy a new one so that means I'll have 2 when I go back which I don't need. If you're getting stuff shipped over anyway, why not add it to the shipment? Although I didn't think of the possibility that mimo may not be getting other stuff shipped over - in that case, if the grill was the only thing, or one of only a few things, then I agree it probably isn't worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

bgmccarthy said:


> The gas tanks here have much different connections and your grill will not adapt to the type of connections they use here. You can get US type tanks and connections but there is only 1 place in Satwa that fills them and it takes a few days!
> 
> Good luck with it...


That would be the case whether mimo brings the propane or not - still has to go to Satwa, but it is easy to change the connections - if I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but any excuse to go bbq shopping. Mine are usually so worn out I'm glad to get a new one.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but any excuse to go bbq shopping. Mine are usually so worn out I'm glad to get a new one.


Why would you bring propane to the middle east. It's like coal to newcastle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but any excuse to go bbq shopping. Mine are usually so worn out I'm glad to get a new one.


I hear ya, but I'm assuming that in mimo's case he has a decent one so may not be worth it as grills are so much more expensive here than in the US or Canada


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Why would you bring propane to the middle east. It's like coal to newcastle.


It's like importing cheap plastic rubbish to bejing


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> It's like importing cheap plastic rubbish to bejing


OK, I'll take the bait - I assume you know that Edmund meant the tank only and not the propane itself?


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

nola said:


> OK, I'll take the bait - I assume you know that Edmund meant the tank only and not the propane itself?


Ok aplolgies for being scottish about the the bbq. However, in light of this weeks events with the UPS plane there is no way you will get a gas tank here by air.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Ok aplolgies for being scottish about the the bbq. However, in light of this weeks events with the UPS plane there is no way you will get a gas tank here by air.


you must be able to get an adaptor?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> you must be able to get an adaptor?


Yes, Ace sells them and they are easy to change. Actually, though, I'm pretty sure that Satwa's tanks fit the American made bbq's, although I can't swear to that


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

nola said:


> Yes, Ace sells them and they are easy to change. Actually, though, I'm pretty sure that Satwa's tanks fit the American made bbq's, although I can't swear to that


Great well that's that then: bring the bbq, leave the flammables behind.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Great well that's that then: bring the bbq, leave the flammables behind.


And invite me round to "make sure the bbq is working ok', which involves me arriving early with a cool box of beer and chops "just to get it fired up before the guests arrive".

Wouldn't be the first time, nor the last for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> And invite me round to "make sure the bbq is working ok', which involves me arriving early with a cool box of beer and chops "just to get it fired up before the guests arrive".
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time, nor the last for that matter.


So that's what you meant by being Scottish about the bbq? Enough beer and you won't notice if the connections fit or not....


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

nola said:


> So that's what you meant by being Scottish about the bbq? Enough beer and you won't notice if the connections fit or not....


Business first. Keep everyone indoors whilst I fire it up, once it's up and running and looking good, then you can hand me beer.

When I was a lad we didn't have barbeques, we'd just bunk off school and go down the beach with a box of matches and a bag of sausages. Aye, and there was no mobile phones or emails in those days. We had to communicate by smoke signals.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> Business first. Keep everyone indoors whilst I fire it up, once it's up and running and looking good, then you can hand me beer.
> 
> When I was a lad we didn't have barbeques, we'd just bunk off school and go down the beach with a box of matches and a bag of sausages. Aye, and there was no mobile phones or emails in those days. We had to communicate by smoke signals.


An old school friend of mine's dad once burnt the house down whilst cooking a 'boil in the bag' curry. Think about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> An old school friend of mine's dad once burnt the house down whilst cooking a 'boil in the bag' curry. Think about it.


Was that before or after the beer?

Boil in the bag curry??? wtf is that?


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

nola said:


> Was that before or after the beer?
> 
> Boil in the bag curry??? wtf is that?


It was a late 70's/early 80's contraption. Think space man food, in a bag, frozen. In a pot. Around the time that videos and microwave ovens came out. brave new world.

I dare you to google boil in the bag curry.


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Johnnboy said:


> It was a late 70's/early 80's contraption. Think space man food, in a bag, frozen. In a pot. Around the time that videos and microwave ovens came out. brave new world.
> 
> I dare you to google boil in the bag curry.


Thinking about it, which I shouldn't be, it was a packaging 'mans' dream. The food came in a plastic bag, which was packed in a box, then you put it in another bag with the rest of the shopping, took it home then put the bag in the box in the bag in your cool box.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You still get them by the looks of it 










Note the "Serves One" one the front of the packaging, gives you an idea of the target market.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Mmm, sounds delish!

Packaged and processed food at it's finest! Your friend's bbq was probably getting its revenge by blowing up - it couldn't take it anymore


----------



## Johnnboy (Oct 9, 2008)

nola said:


> Mmm, sounds delish!
> 
> Packaged and processed food at it's finest! Your friend's bbq was probably getting its revenge by blowing up - it couldn't take it anymore


No, you misunderstood. My mate's old man burnt the house down whilst cooking a boil in the bag curry. No flames were involved, originally. just an electric ring cooker and a pot.

Anyway, I still think you have no chance in importing a gas can by air. It's only a flippin tank, let it go. I repeat myself, anyone who wants to import gas to the middle east may well be misguided in their sentiments.

It can be difficult enough out here, why over complicate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Johnnboy said:


> No, you misunderstood. My mate's old man burnt the house down whilst cooking a boil in the bag curry. No flames were involved, originally. just an electric ring cooker and a pot.
> 
> Anyway, I still think you have no chance in importing a gas can by air. It's only a flippin tank, let it go. I repeat myself, anyone who wants to import gas to the middle east may well be misguided in their sentiments.
> 
> It can be difficult enough out here, why over complicate?


LOL! I thought you meant he was trying to bbq the boil in the bag curry

And I agree about the tank - let it go, it's easy to get one here


----------



## AS1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in the same situation. I'd love to bring along my propane BBQ but am confused with all of the different replies??! I really don't want to ship it and find out that it's a big hassle to get it to work....please advice


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

I am the one who posted this thread in the first place.

I decided not to bring it with me; 
After almost 1 year here in Dubai; if time goes back; I would have brought it.
Grills are pretty expensive here compared to the US.
But be prepared that you won't use it for sometime until you figure out things here and how to fill Propane / Gas tank.

Don't bring the Propane tank though to avoid any hassle with customs, etc.

Just bring the grill itself.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Bring it!! Don't bring the propane tank as refilling will be a hassle. 

You can easily get a tank and the connector here - you simply call a number and they come to your house to deliver the tank. They will even bring the connector if you tell them to. I really don't remember the cost but the connector (which they can connect for you to a rubber hose from the grill) was roughly 200-300 aed. You also buy out the tank for 300-400 aed so the initial cost is a little high but the refills are around 75aed.

You shouldn't have to wait at all - once you find a place to live, just call any gas company and they'll come over. Unlike half the other things in Dubai - you don't need a passport/resident visa/blood and urine test results to get a propane tank. 

Do yourself a favor and bring it .... Happy grilling


----------



## snipes (May 18, 2011)

We just moved here, I brought the grill but not the tank, within a day my wife had arranged the "tank man" to come round and fit the right manifold to the hose, I am hearing I will be using the grill a lot when it cools down here.....


----------



## EnemyMind (Aug 31, 2011)

snipes said:


> We just moved here, I brought the grill but not the tank, within a day my wife had arranged the "tank man" to come round and fit the right manifold to the hose, I am hearing I will be using the grill a lot when it cools down here.....


Sounds quite a bit like my future. When the wife wants something ::shrug:: Interesting to note how many people seem to grill.


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love my BBQ using natural lump-wood coal. Try it and you will not regret it.


----------

